# OEM R33 GTR Wheels



## gabednconfused (Feb 26, 2019)

Any condition, just want to see what's available. With tyres or without. 

Anyone have a set for sale?


----------



## R33 GTR (Sep 17, 2013)

there are some for sale :

https://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/570833-r33-gtr-oem-wheels-625-a.html


----------



## gabednconfused (Feb 26, 2019)

R33 GTR said:


> there are some for sale :
> 
> https://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/570833-r33-gtr-oem-wheels-625-a.html


ah just saw on ebay... price is high for condition... I might make an offer but it wont be that price ahh


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

hi i have some

excellent condition painted in gold with good matching falkens all round 

795


----------

